# 1x12,2x12 or 4x12 for home use?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wondering what your thoughts are on this?
my needs are primarily of a home jammer, outrageous volumes are no longer an option, but I know often bigger cabs sound better even at lower volumes. Money isn't as much of a concern as space is, ESP if it's overkill.
so far currently just have a 2x12, but thinking of getting a second cab to go with my 2nd head.
ive never owned a 1x12 but the new mesa mini recto 1x12 cabs are intriguing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might want to find an inexpensive, empty 1 x 12" cab on Kijiji, etc and try it with open back and gradually decreased to fully closed-back (like a convertible back) just to see what you think. 

I have an old 1 x 12 and I like it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Just wondering what your thoughts are on this?
> my needs are primarily of a home jammer, outrageous volumes are no longer an option, but I know often bigger cabs sound better even at lower volumes. Money isn't as much of a concern as space is, ESP if it's overkill.
> so far currently just have a 2x12, but thinking of getting a second cab to go with my 2nd head.
> ive never owned a 1x12 but the new mesa mini recto 1x12 cabs are intriguing.



Do you have a master volume amp? What type of music are you playing? Pedals for dirt?
In my experience a 4x12 at home was overkill even with a small 5W amp. A 2x12 with a 40W when clean sounds awesome to my ears.
My 2x12 does sound good actually with all my amps. I also have a 1x12 that I mainly use with my 18W TMB head with a master volume.
It too is excellent. If I had to pick one for the best overall sound I guess I would say 2x12. For portability for pub gigs I prefer 1x12.
For good grind at home a 5W amp with any is very good, but less overall volume with a 1x10". Workable dirt volumes at home are
important to me.

I think I confused myself here so if my answer offered nothing may agree! LOL.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

While I loved the sounds of my closed back 2x12 and 4x12 cabs, I currently just have an oversized, open-back 1x12. It doesn't have the ooomph of the bigger closed-back cabs, but I also really don't need the size, weight and volume of the bigger cabs anyway.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just loaded a Voltage 2x12 with greenbacks. Was using a 1x12 but wanted a little more umph. I have had 4x12 and they are fantastic but need to be cranked, so just not the right choice for home playing. The 1x12 was great, just wanted a tad more thunder


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keithb7 said:


> Do you have a master volume amp? What type of music are you playing? Pedals for dirt?
> In my experience a 4x12 at home was overkill even with a small 5W amp. A 2x12 with a 40W when clean sounds awesome to my ears.
> My 2x12 does sound good actually with all my amps. I also have a 1x12 that I mainly use with my 18W TMB head with a master volume.
> It too is excellent. If I had to pick one for the best overall sound I guess I would say 2x12. For portability for pub gigs I prefer 1x12.
> ...


Thanks, ya amps are master volume channel switchers : Bogner XTC Classic and CAA OD-100 SE
current cab is a Saxon 2x12 with Eminence Super V's (like slightly smoother v30's)
I play mostly rock/metal, and use an OD pedal for boost and occasionally a touch of dist.

more opinions would be great, but thanks given to all so far....starting to sound like 2x12 is the goldilocks of cabs, which was my hunch.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What are everyone's thoughts on a combined 10" (x1) with a 12" (x1) cab?

Not wishing to cause a major derail of the thread...just add some interest.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

greco said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on a combined 10" (x1) with a 12" (x1) cab?
> 
> Not wishing to cause a major derail of the thread...just add some interest.
> 
> ...


not a derail at all...its an interesting idea. What advantage do you think this combo produces?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm not sure..never played through one.

However, Gtmaker (forum member) is considering building one...or has recently finished building it.
I'll PM about this thread and hopefully he will comment.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

10" will (generalizing) be punchier - bass players use 4x10's a lot more than 1x15's these days.

I've been running a couple of 1x12's the last year and change, as I move to heads instead of combos. I'm picking up a Recto 2x12 this aft to mess around with and compare. Dumped 2 4x12's in the last year or so, just too much even for the hard rock band I'm in. My son's a heavy handed drummer in a metal band, even their 2 guitars use 2x12's.

My Voltage 1x12 originally came to me as a 2x10 @ 4 ohms, which I ran my VibroChamp (put in a headshell) thru. It certainly was punchy and kept up fine for the hard rock, but was a little light on the bottom end - I attribute that to the amp not really the cab.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> *10" will (generalizing) be punchier - bass players use 4x10's a lot more than 1x15's these days.*
> 
> I've been running a couple of 1x12's the last year and change, as I move to heads instead of combos. I'm picking up a Recto 2x12 this aft to mess around with and compare. Dumped 2 4x12's in the last year or so, just too much even for the hard rock band I'm in. My son's a heavy handed drummer in a metal band, even their 2 guitars use 2x12's.
> 
> My Voltage 1x12 originally came to me as a 2x10 @ 4 ohms, which I ran my VibroChamp (put in a headshell) thru. It certainly was punchy and kept up fine for the hard rock, but was a little light on the bottom end - I attribute that to the amp not really the cab.


hmmm...might be interesting to match a punchier bottom heavy 10" speaker with a looser top oriented 12" speaker? or is that just going to sound muddy?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> I'm picking up a Recto 2x12 this aft to mess around with and compare.


Could you please tell us how this compares to a 1 x 12"

I hope this is not viewed as a stupid question, as I am curious as to the *difference(s) when played at low levels* (e.g., basement/home). I have always been curious and have never tried a 2 x 12".

Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dave, I'll happily report back BUT it's a little apples to oranges. My 1x12's have sorta high powered Greenback type speakers (WSG Invader, and Eminence whatever the Jet City comes with) at moderate efficiency. The Recto 2x12 has V30's, which are loud efficient speakers, so that plus the increased surface area, I'm not gonna be able to turn my amps up as loud. That said, I'll almost certainly change out one of the V30's for something else I have on hand (haven't decided what yet). 

The Recto cab is large volume, with the right amp produces thunderous bottom end, with the wrong amp makes a boomy mud mess - that's what my reading tells me. I play mostly pretty high gain - though I don't play metal, a metal player could easily use my tone happily - so, again, for a lot of people on the board my comparison won't really work if they're using clean/bluesy clean/low gain rock/etc. type tones. I'm looking for better tight chugga chugga type tones, and ripping power chord sounds. Mostly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The recto cabs are great. I used to have a 2x12. Very articulate, but i found them to be a little sterile for my purposes. Pulling a v30 and putting in something a little warmer would have improved it for me, but I get why it is the way it is for the new metal crowd.
That's why I'm curious what the mesa 1x12 sounds like. Cost wise it's not that much cheaper than. 2x12.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I run a 412 at low volumes at home and a seperate 412 at practice.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Are you going to run a dual rig?
I ask, because if you're not, why not just use either head through the 2x12?

I run a Traynor DH2x12 loaded with a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.
Good rig, good pairing. That's what I like about a 2x12, you can mix and match.

I'd been thinking of a dual speaker setup, one 10" and a 12".
While I'm sure that Voltage, or Saxon would make the cab,
I know that there's an outfit in the States that offers these stock.
I'll see if I can dig the supplier up.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i run a 112 at home. 212 at the jam space.

i dont mind the 112 at all. though its a smaller 112 it sounds a bit boxy


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I run my YGL1 combo with a DH1x12.
Weber Blue Dog in the combo and a Silver Bell in the cab.

I find the combo on it's own to be a bit boxy, but add the extension cab with the SB, beautiful.

I think, that once you go with a 2x12, there's no going back, imo.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I only had time to plug into the 2x12 for about 15 min last night. It's not a Recto, it's a 26" wide 12" deep Mesa Boogie cab, that's been converted to a semi open back but also has a closed back. Holy geebus my JCA22 sounds monstrous through V30's, but it was louuuuud I had to turn down the amp some. Not sure if I will change out 1 speaker or not, I'll try it closed back and then make a decision.

Dave, way bigger way thumpier than a 1x12, though also substantially louder. Again, different speakers different efficiencies but wow.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> *Are you going to run a dual rig?
> I ask, because if you're not, why not just use either head through the 2x12?*
> 
> I run a Traynor DH2x12 loaded with a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.
> ...


I'm kind of on th fence. I've thought of doing a switcher for the 2heads between the 2x12cab I have, but if th cost difference between buying a switcher and buying a used cab isn't too different, I might be better off with a second cab so I can have a stereo rig, or just a second rig for when guitar playing friends drop by. The downside is of course, real estate in the jam room and WAF.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> I'm not sure..never played through one.
> 
> However, Gtmaker (forum member) is considering building one...or has recently finished building it.
> I'll PM about this thread and hopefully he will comment.
> ...


well it seems that Dave has called me out so here it is...

What did I do?
-I bought a cheap ancient Yamaha combo amp. Think SUper Reverb but a little shorter and a little wider.
-took out the amp and 15" speaker
-installed a new baffal 3/4" board.
-I placed my Weber 12A150 (12") and Emminence Lil Buddy (10") on the baffal.
-Cabinet is mostly open back.

Although I have completed this project only 2 days ago, I have tried a comparison with my Super Reverb RI.
WHat I can say is the the 12/10 cabinet holds up very well compared to the 4/10s on the super reverb.
I think this was a very fair test as I used the same amp and settings and guitar for the comparison.
So far. I'm very very happy with the results

If my opinion changes with more time, I'll let every one know.

G.


----------

